# first time grower with a question about my plant



## mikedib0 (Apr 26, 2006)

ok so ive been growing these two ladies (i hope) for about a month now and they're pritty much just a test to see if i have the time and patients to grow indoors. Im only using a 100watt regular indoor lite, and there in supersoil potting soil. The problem im faced with at the moment is when i transplanted them they stoped growing completely (about 5days now) so i thought id give em some nutes to get them going again so i diluted a couple drops of superthrive and about 1/4 gal of expert gardener liquid plant food (.02- .02- .02) mixed in 3/4 gallon of tap watter, they're still not growing but one plant is starting to get brown spots on the edges of its leafs and one of its leafs is a bright yellow/ white in the center. However the other plant which is in the same 5gal pot as the other is fine except for it now growing. any ideas how to correct this? 
ps i will post pix in a moment got to install software for this comp


----------



## mikedib0 (Apr 26, 2006)

the pix as promissed


----------



## Hick (Apr 27, 2006)

1 plant to a pot...



> Im only using a 100watt regular indoor lite


....incandesant bulbs do not emit a spectrum that plants can utilize. You need to get _at least_ some flourecents on them. 


> superthrive and about 1/4 gal of expert gardener liquid plant food (.02- .02- .02) mixed in 3/4 gallon of tap watter,


..I'm not familiar with that fertilizer, but did you/have you checked the ph?.."IMHO" you should _always_ check your ph, _anytime_ that you add anything to your plant. At least untill you are familiar with how a specific nutrient is going to effect the solution.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 27, 2006)

For those that don't know. Expert Gardner is a wal-mart brand miracle grow. May want to try schultz if going with inexpensive ferts. at the store. IMHO. spend the extra bucks and get good ferts like Fox Farms or something. your outcome and growing experience will be better. Along with a good light.


----------

